# Marriage problems and possible pregnancy!



## ladyybyrd (Jan 4, 2011)

I don't know if this is even the correct place to post this, but i have posted in this forum before. So here it goes.

If you have read some of my other posts, then you will know my situation. 

The last time my h and I DTD was Feb 3. (i hope you know what dtd stands for lol.) Well i have not had my monthly visitor. She is late, very late. She is due again to show her ugly head in 5 days. i have never in my life missed a cycle even due to stress, unless i am pregnant.

My H and I are having problems in our marriage that have not been resolved. Having another baby is just going to make matters worse in my opinion. He wants another one, i however am ambivalent about it. to be honest. I am the one who takes care of our son (almost 2) 24-7, With little or no help from him. I know i should have been more careful about it! But we don't have sex all that often, so i was not thinking at all about my cycle at all at the time. Got caught up in the moment.

Granted i will more then likely come around to being pregnant again. It is just right now in this moment in time i don't know if i still want to be with my husband. There is way to much resentment towards him. But he should be thankful because when i am pregnant my drive is almost non-existent.


----------



## notaname (Feb 4, 2011)

Time to POAS! 

Stress can change your cycle, so can illness. Go get a test from the dollar store so you don't have to worry about it anymore. Then you'll know for sure one way or another.


----------



## ladyybyrd (Jan 4, 2011)

I have POAS all been negative. With my 1st child the hpt's would not work and after 2 months of no Aunt flo and negative tests i had to get a blood test done. I just may need to get a blood test.

I have already contacted my dr about this and he said he will order a blood test if i miss my next cycle and if the hpt comes out negative again, he said it is pretty common.
I am waiting until tomorrow to take another one. Hurry up and wait!!!


----------



## notaname (Feb 4, 2011)

I am sorry you have to wait longer! UGH! I have been wondering how you've been. Thanks for the update.


----------



## Sakaye (Feb 15, 2011)

I'm sorry you have to wait too. I'm currently pregnant, and going through a divorce. Its a lot to handle emotionally. And if you're the only one taking care of your current child, it will only get worse, so for your sake, I'm hoping you aren't (that sounds so negative) I just mean until you and your husband can settle things between you two.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Blue Moon (Sep 7, 2009)

Acronyms are getting ridiculous, lol


----------



## IH8theFriendZone (Mar 14, 2011)

Yes, blue moon...I can't stand the acronyms! Dont know what DTD is or POAS (did the deed? pregnancy operational algorithm solution?)
Ladybyrd, my wife and I went through living he11 while she was pregnant...we almost lost the baby and we almost lost our marriage. This is going to be a tall order, because like me, you were so sexually starved that one way or another you convinced yourself or allowed yourself to have sex because your spouse wanted to to potentially have a child. I know that's the boat I was on both times my wife got prego...yeah, I wanted kids and all, but I was so sexually starved I just could not say "no" when she was ready, willing, and able. It isn't fair, I know. But all I can say is that you should carry on the way you would if you were not pregnant. And if it just so happens that you are and you are at your breaking point, then take whatever measures you would if you were not pregnant or not with a newborn. If that means completely withdrawing from your husband, doing things that are more for yourself (I know, tough with a newborn), etc, then do so, until eventually you've already left, just not physically. And so if he doesn't come around, you can leave physically. 
Don't know if that made sense, but I know your position...I was in it! Just know too, that if you are pregnant, this newborn might be the miracle that saves you. My wife and I had our daughter in July and she has brought so much joy to our lives I cannot even begin to type it out. Not unless you want to read an encyclopedia-sized post! LOL! (that's an acronym I know).


----------



## Blue Moon (Sep 7, 2009)

/\

Beautiful stuff. No kids for us yet but I'm sure it's life changing. And I'm sure making that transition takes some serious team work.


----------



## MGirl (Mar 13, 2011)

Blue Moon said:


> Acronyms are getting ridiculous, lol


No joke.

POAS: Pull out a stick? *as in pregnancy stick(test)*

Is that right?


----------



## ladyybyrd (Jan 4, 2011)

MGirl said:


> No joke.
> 
> POAS: Pull out a stick? *as in pregnancy stick(test)*
> 
> Is that right?


Ok sorry about all the acronyms here is what they mean.

DTD = did the deed, as in sex

POAS = pee on a stick


----------



## ladyybyrd (Jan 4, 2011)

Blue Moon said:


> Acronyms are getting ridiculous, lol


:iagree:

Most of the time I have to look them up, just to get what they are lol.


----------



## ladyybyrd (Jan 4, 2011)

IH8theFriendZone said:


> Yes, blue moon...I can't stand the acronyms! Dont know what DTD is or POAS (did the deed? pregnancy operational algorithm solution?)
> Ladybyrd, my wife and I went through living he11 while she was pregnant...we almost lost the baby and we almost lost our marriage. This is going to be a tall order, because like me, you were so sexually starved that one way or another you convinced yourself or allowed yourself to have sex because your spouse wanted to to potentially have a child. I know that's the boat I was on both times my wife got prego...yeah, I wanted kids and all, but I was so sexually starved I just could not say "no" when she was ready, willing, and able. It isn't fair, I know. But all I can say is that you should carry on the way you would if you were not pregnant. And if it just so happens that you are and you are at your breaking point, then take whatever measures you would if you were not pregnant or not with a newborn. If that means completely withdrawing from your husband, doing things that are more for yourself (I know, tough with a newborn), etc, then do so, until eventually you've already left, just not physically. And so if he doesn't come around, you can leave physically.
> Don't know if that made sense, but I know your position...I was in it! Just know too, that if you are pregnant, this newborn might be the miracle that saves you. My wife and I had our daughter in July and she has brought so much joy to our lives I cannot even begin to type it out. Not unless you want to read an encyclopedia-sized post! LOL! (that's an acronym I know).


Your post did make complete sense.


----------



## ladyybyrd (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Marriage problems and possible pregnancy!UPDATE*

I am not pregnant. She reared her ugly head yesterday!


----------

